# Let's talk hot tea for a minute.



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What's your favs?

I find myself drinking more hot tea lately. Twinning's Earl Grey is my current go to, but I want to expand my tastes to other brands and blends. Suggestions most appreciated.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I haven’t gotten to deep into that rabbit hole yet, I do like the Earl Grey, Bigelow Black Tea and Vinis Golden Oolong are also good, especially with a pipe!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I used to drink coffee all day long, but nowadays it gives me the jitters if I drink too much. Finding that tea doesn't give me that problem.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I mostly drink iced. I have about 5 different bags and some loose.
Twining’s earl grey with lavender is delicious.
Hot Lapsang souchong with a strong cigar is an experience for those who enjoy both tea and cigars.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have some Darjeeling and oolong ordered. I've read some good things about both. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Darjeeling is great iced. Oolong is black and strong.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

If you are serious about your tea, then you can't beat MEM teas. 









MEM TEA - Boston based loose leaf tea company.


MEM Tea Imports | Here at MEM, we aim to supply passionate people with the most flavorful, healthy, and diverse third wave beverage. Through devoted education and creative collaboration, we endeavor to inspire your connection to the original tree of life, tea.




www.memteaimports.com


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I like my tea strong, so Irish Breakfast for me, usually Twinings, whether it's with breakfast or not.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Also a Twinings fan. Have tried 5 different Earl Greys and Twinings by far has the best flavor.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Has anyone tried August teas? I've been curious about them.









All Teas


Creative teas with beautiful ingredients August makes better tea. Bold flavor, amazing ingredients, and only original blends. Want to know more about tea? What is Tea? Tea is a drink made by infusing leaves of the camellia sinensis plant in hot water. Camellia sinensis is an evergreen shrub that...




august.la


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

Check out some loose leaf teas. I buy a lot of oolongs from yunan and do gongfu style tea 🍵


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I bought the 10 pack sampler from August tea, we'll see, it looks good, and I like hot tea as well.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

DSturg369 said:


> I have some Darjeeling and oolong ordered. I've read some good things about both. Any thoughts?


I like first flush darjeerlings. Oolongs are great and are ton of different kinds. Also check out puerh teas. I used a gaiwan to brew but now i have a yixing pot. I also have a kyusu that i brew japanese teas in. Check out yunansourcing they have a lot of deals. But i warn you collecting teas is like cigars 🤣


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

With this sampler I got, already looking forward to buying big bags 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great replies... Thanks.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tried the Twinings Darjeeling tea, both hot and iced... Prefer the latter. Still waiting on the oolong.

I checked out the websites y'all mentioned above and they look very interesting. I'm not really looking for the heavy fruity fusion flavors but moreso the traditional blends... But never say never.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’m a big ginger guy. Bigelows and Twinnings has it infused with honey or lemon. It’s pretty easy to make yourself, also.


----------



## Pius X (Sep 27, 2018)

This threads got me really excited. I'd definetly love to share my passion for tea with my fellow BOTL. 

Bagged teas are a great place to start but they're akin to short filler cigars and instant coffee. Loose leaf teas are an absolute must to experience. It's like a fine cigar. The tea world can be daunting for a beginner so if anyone has any questions feel free to pm me.

You need tea, something to brew in and something to heat the water to the correct temperature. I really recommend starting off with an "easy gaiwan", and an electric kettle with at least 4 temp settings. Yunansourcing sells both teapots and tea so you can get both from them. I also like what-cha (who has the sticky rice oolong pictured my all time favorite) and white2tea and crimsonlotus for puerh cakes. For Japanese teas youll need a kyusu pot for green teas or a matcha set for matcha. I order from nioteas for that.

I warn you tho, your tea collection might surpass what you have in cigars. Happy brewing 🍻


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

One more obsessive Hobby and I might be a single man again.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

DSturg369 said:


> One more obsessive Hobby and I might be a single man again.


some people may fail to see the downside of that....


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Don’t make me start a bean to bar chocolate thread.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Don’t make me start a bean to bar chocolate thread.


You may need to now 🤤


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Don’t make me start a bean to bar chocolate thread.


I'd actually read that.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Another from August
























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

My tea thread dissapeared 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Being a Brit i do drink quite a lot of hot tea, tried a lot of different kinds over the years and my go to for some time has been PG Tips, close runners up are Tetley and Barry's


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Just recently "discovered" Typhoo. It was featured in an episode of "Inside the Factory", a Brit show that's been running on the Smithsonian Channel. Managed to find it on Amazon at what I thought was a decent price (box of 240 bags for about $14). Nuthin' fancy, just good everyday, all-day tea. I like mine very strong, which can be a problem pairing with a cigar when the tea is overly tannic and gets bitter. Not so with this one, though. Even when I brew it up with two bags, it almost as dark as coffee, Typhoo remains sweet and smooth. Milk and sugar a must, though.

Per @Fusion's post from earlier in the year, I see a lot of reviewers from the UK remarking on PG Tips being among their favorites too. And if anyone knows good tea, it's the Brits. Gonna' have to give PG a try sometime. He also mentioned Barry's, which seems to be an overwhelming favorite in Ireland - another for my must-try list.

Anyway, just brewed up a cup, and I'm off to go grab a Partagas to smoke with it!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Yep PG is still my favorite but i do also like Tetley, Typhoo and Barrys are good but i dont keep those on hand, give PG a try next time, i do use milk but no sugar. (actualy i use heavy cream as im on a Keto diet, have been for 3 years)


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

This thread has inspired me to dig into the tea drawer! Currently making a pot of this:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Currently enjoying a cup of Prince Of Peace organic oolong (bagged) with a slight splash of almond milk and a touch of local Georgia clover honey.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Got this in the mail. Very good,natural flavors.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Bigelow green tea today, seemed the right choice for a cloudy, drizzly afternoon.


----------

